# Maintainence help!



## Tuck & Jack (Oct 9, 2004)

I am going to do some of my own maintenece and need some help on a few things. I have a '01 Altima SE.
1: I would like to install a Fumoto oil drain valve to make it easier to do this, what model and which adapters if any do I need?

2: What is a good repair book to get, I'm a guy and need pictures to go along with what is being said to verify I am looking at the right stuff.

3: I was told that a new wires, cap and rotor are a good idea. I have no idea if this is some thing I should do. I know what the pieces are, but do yo have to have some expetise to install them correctly? I know the wires are easy as long as you don't mess up the order, but have no exp. with the cap and rotor.

4: Also changing the brake fluid was recommended same as above, I understand the generalities, but is there expertise involved?

5: Jacking points, I have a floor jack and Stands, but dont know where to put them on this car to jack up one whole side to rotate tires.

Sorry if i sound like a moron, but A) i am 
and
B) I don't want to screw anything up

Thanks for everyones time


----------

